# I Need More Power!!!!



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey can anyone tell me the easiest engine that fit in my B12? also where i can get it and how much?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

the easiest would be another e16..huh, no? okay, but all jokes aside both the ca and ga series motors will bolt right into a b12. theres still the wiring issue, but to most it doesnt seen to be one. go for what u know.......


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Contact boost_boy....he's got a CA18DET for sale. 


QUOTE from boost_boy:

Some of these engine importers may have them like soko america and companies like that. I have a friend that imports them as well, but he only imports them if I need them and I don't need them anymore. I have an extra one left that I'm not using and will give you a good price on a hell of a set up. If interested email me or I could have my friend bring one for you and I think the shipping is about $150.00. Just email me and we'll rap about it if you want.

END QUOTE


Also check the for sale section on the EXA forum. 

http://www.nissanexa.com/forum/


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok so i should get the CA18DET, thats best bang for buck and cheap? and thats direct fit in? what about tranny? and all? and uhhh...wheres boost_boy? do you have his email?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, best bang for the buck yes. Cheap, depends on how far you want to go with it, turbos, intercoolers, BOVs, boost controllers...etc. can get expensive. There are plenty of trannies available for the 18. I'll send you the email....check your PM.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well as of right now i havr moneu only for bare min's, if cheap nuff..thx i got e-mail


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re CA motor sounds great but.....*

everyone says CA motor, but were do you find info for this engine!!??!
specifically the cheap non turbo us spec varient?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Go to your local wrecking yard. Seeing that you live in Northern California you don't live too terribly far away from Rancho Cordova. It's suppossed to be the god of all junkyards from what sport compact car mag and some others have said. Do a search and you can find out where they're located. It's a bouelevard of like 20 yards, each divided by manufacture.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

People seem to get too wrapped up trying to find info on the CA motors. You aren't going to find much. Basically, you're looking at 113hp for the CA16DE and 125 for the CA18DE (1988). I'm confused as to why people keep asking for info on the CA motors. Specifically, people keep ansking for "info." What info? 

I think one problem is there aren't many "RICE" mods for the CA series motors. This explains why it's hard to find "info," especially when searching for performance upgrades. That's probably why the GA motors get more attention, because they need more "RICE" to even get close to a stock CA motor. The CA motors don't need "RICE." If you want to make a more powerful CA, without turbo, plan on spending a few thousand on stroker parts, cams, head work...etc. If you want to just drop an engine in and have it kick ass...go with a CA. If you want to drop an engine in and have to spend several hundred dollars to make it go fast go with a GA.

I've only been on this forum since December and I have seen alot of chat about doing swaps. I have yet to see anyone actually buy an engine or start a swap. For god sake, just pick an engine, and buy it. Just make sure it's a CA....hehehehe

Oh, it's been a long day.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lmao.....good advice, ive only been here...well, lets say not long, and i am seriously wanting a swap, boost_boy wants 1000 for his what a friggin deal huh? it coems with tranny and all. damn, my taxes coem in i get 800, to talk him down or have him hold it im not sure. but i think i want it....BADLY!!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I got a JDM CA18DE with tranny, clutch connections, mounts, and all the crap on the fire/fender walls from a front clip for $200. I think it's out of a Bluebird but not sure. I think the guys mom was really bugging him to get it out of the garage. Haven't actually seen it yet as it's sitting in my brother's garage in San Diego but he says it looks to be in excellent condition.

If you set your mind to it, you can find what you are looking for.

I think boost needs to open a nissan used parts store. I'd like to snap up some of his stuff before it hits ebay. Might not be ablel to get good deals once half the friggin country starts bidding.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

200?! wow im tempted to snatch that up, would your brother know anything about wirieing?!?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

hehe...it's not for sale...i just bought it last month. The seller lived in Pamona, CA so I had my brother go up there and pick it up. He's holding it until I can get there in July.

That CA18DE is slated to be the heart of my B11 Frankenbeast.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

o damn ok than


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

if u cant find one there , try ur local importer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

> I think one problem is there aren't many "RICE" mods for the CA series motors. This explains why it's hard to find "info," especially when searching for performance upgrades. That's probably why the GA motors get more attention, because they need more "RICE"


The reason GA motors get more attention is simply because there is a far greater amount of people that have cars with this motor than the CA18DE here in the states, and people have inquired enough to aftermarket companies to get parts made. That's why Hondas simply have more parts available for them, cuz there's so damn many of them on the road, and people modify them. It's just simple economics, where there's a demand there's a supply. But anyways, I agree with you Myetball that I've seen a lot of talk about motor swaps (not in a bad way neccessarily), but have yet to see one. I think it's because we're all poor bastards and don't have a lot of money I would like to do a motor swap some day, but money is and will always hold me back.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

the only thing holding me back is the wireing thing deal. if i knew i could get that done...theres a twin turbo charged E15T im looking into now. that as i heard is direct bolt in, course the wireing is like i said, holding me back. sya does anyone have a manual or something on it?

man i need to slow down when i type, maybee its cuzz i use about 5 fingers to type...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2406443548&category=34229

From what I understand, the E15ET only came stock in the 1984 Pulsar. Link above is for a manual for the '84 pulsar.

Also check in the E series engine threads, there's some guys doing E15ET swaps.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm curious as to why somebody would set up a twin turbo system on an I4. Offhand, it sounds like they had too much time on their hands.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well ive seen late model MR2's supercharged, friggin sweet, light and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fast!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

you think it woudl be wise to get that book myetball?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *
> 
> I've only been on this forum since December and I have seen alot of chat about doing swaps. I have yet to see anyone actually buy an engine or start a swap. For god sake, just pick an engine, and buy it. Just make sure it's a CA....hehehehe
> 
> *


Tell the bastard insurance company to hurry the fuck up with my settlement, and I'll have the swap done within a few months. Now if you don't mind, I have to call and bitch out and claim manager


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

If you are going to do a swap to a E15ET, you will need the wiring diagrams for the ECU. Also would be nice to have all the tolerance/torque specs for the E15ET. You get all that in the Nissan manual. You can probably get the same thing in a Haynes for about $15 but there's usually more info in the Nissan manuals.

I bought Nissan manuals for my B11 and for '88 Pulsar off ebay. I also have Haynes for the B11 and Chiltons for the Sentra/Pulsar. I'll lhave all the info I need for my CA18DE swap.

I got the B11 manual for $3 but the Pulsar manual cost me $21. I wanted a Pulsar wiring diagram book from Nissan but got beat out at $43.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *well ive seen late model MR2's supercharged, friggin sweet, light and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fast!! *


Certainly that would be a good combination. It doesn't explain the point of creating the complex routing required to install two turbochargers when one would function just as well. On a dual head motor it's a different story (or on a rotary in the method employed by Mazda).


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

FYI, the sequential twinturbo setup on the FD3S RX-7 was a main cause of engine failure.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

It wasn't very reliable, but it did have a very useful design purpose.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

To set the record straight, the E15 I saw is not twin turbo'd, but twin charged meaning it's turbocharged and supercharged. It's just beautiful! I just looked at it as it sat besides a regular E15T and there is no confusing the two. I'm seriously considering just building a car and throwing it in there for exhibition purposes only because it's too beautiful to dog out. Once again, Nissan had money back in the 80's and were flat-ass broke in the 90's especially when they decided to do a FWD 200SX; just left a bad taste in my mouth. GA16s with 5th gear pop out, SR20s with multiple gears breaking and popping out, twin turbo 300zx blowing up, etc, etc, etc. So I'm old school, especially now that everything is pretty much cheap, but very durable.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

True.
As for more power, I think the E15Et would be an easy route to go. 100bhp and 155lbft torque. Boost it some more, and there ya go, a great investment.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

BoostBoy, I was referring to xxb12racerxx's comment about considering the purchase of a twin turbo E15ET. Turbo and supercharging combined is at least productive. Overly complicated for the gains (IMO), but the concept certainly makes sense.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Since when are there twinturbo 4 cylinders???? As for dual forced induction, it's only worth it if you can control and manage the supercharger to turbocharger crossover very good. It's only purpose is to provide low rpm power while running a turbo meant for high rpm output. Gives it more of a broad powerband.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

My question as well - I've never heard of such an animal.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> *My question as well - I've never heard of such an animal. *


Not an animal, more like a freak of nature oh, maybe it's made by the same company who sells camshafts for the RX-7


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Oversized valves, good heads, and a high lift cam? Come on, that rotary would make killer power!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Gotta love sarcasm.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I think "xxb12racerxx" misinterpreted the info I gave him about the twin charged E15. It's different!


> Since when are there twinturbo 4 cylinders????


 I was waiting on someone to say this There is a CA18DETT that was in production for one year (1988 special model) in the Nissan AusterTTx. I tried very hard to get one even offered 4x more than what I paid for a CA18DET (no go). So yes, big money nissan is the only car company to pull off that twin turbo 4cylinder. Now as for power ratings, don't ask as I don't know them.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Is there anything you don't know about the CA motors?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Is there anything you don't know about the CA motors?


 It's not like that man, I've been researching these motors since 1991 and have been working on them since 1997. People used to say they have weak bottom ends and now those same people are riding the nissan tip and even saying it's better than the 2 litre. I won't say better, but way more universal , flexible and cheaper.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That's really wild. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah. there really is no replacement for displacement, well, except a big-ass turbo!


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Was it a progressive turbo system like the RX7 or one for each two cylinders?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I would imagine a sequential setup.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Me too. If otherwise, I don't know how it would be a benefit.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah boost_boy is right i misintrupreted what he said, but i just didnt understand it, i mena a supercharger AND a turbo charger? ive never heard of that...hehe, did you get a price btw?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Like I said, send me an email and i'll return one with photos of what I saw today.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

pics dee!, hit me up!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I sent them to ricebox so everyone can see them!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

There is one guy in Texas where he purchased a twin turbo CA18DETT from an Australian exporter. He installed it in his Pulsar. Sorry I lost the pic of the engine.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well i tell ya'll what, if anyone has sugestions for somything that will cost at max $800 to get installed and work let me know!!


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*ok heres my info questions*



Myetball said:


> *People seem to get too wrapped up trying to find info on the CA motors. You aren't going to find much. Basically, you're looking at 113hp for the CA16DE and 125 for the CA18DE (1988). I'm confused as to why people keep asking for info on the CA motors. Specifically, people keep ansking for "info." What info?
> 
> 
> I've only been on this forum since December and I have seen alot of chat about doing swaps. I have yet to see anyone actually buy an engine or start a swap. For god sake, just pick an engine, and buy it. Just make sure it's a CA....hehehehe
> ...


ok first of all id like to ask how many swaps you have personelly done(allthough i am sure youll throw out some number)...second, if you go back and look at some of my other posts regarding "info" for these engines..youll see that i had very specific questions for ppl that should know..i based this on the assumption of everyone saying for me to go to a CA motor...however the only reply i got was to forget it and "go turbo DET"...i clearly pointed it out i am not doing thi,s and wasnt looking for this.....

look i dont know all that i might want to know about nissan's small engine platforms as i might like to, regarding engine codes, what works together, and what doesnt...however..im also aware of the ppl throwing around alpha-numeric soup, trying to act like know it alls .....if your going to give someone advice on a CA motor (or any motor) please know what your talking about..and just dont repeat what you "hear" everyone talking about..

now for my "info questions"
...i said very specifically before..i want to know if the 89 model yr CA18de(non turbo) U.S. spec varient,found in the pulsar, can be retro fitted with the pistons from the 88 model year(agian NON TURBO US SPEC) of the same motor. and if this (being the compression ratio) is the sole reason why the 89 model makes less power than the 88 model yr...(125 hp to the crank vs 96hp to the crank respectively)

now, i also asked what would be involved in switching the pullotion control devices and such to make this smog legal out in california..my car (B12 chassis SE sport hatch..just to be clear as day)is an 1989. so i must use the 89 pulsar ca18de engine..i cant go backwards (unless i could get really sneaky somehow)...i am looking for someone that is friendly..knowledgeable, and eager to help..not someone that is here only throw there own miscontrued data and theories onto me as to why i should do "this and that" and what not, when all these ppl do is read the same damn magazine i do...

thank you and if your going to reply with hatemail dont even bother because i already know your game..if you know what yourtalking about then youl be able to answer my questions..if not , youll have proved my point. and so if you dont know dont respond..thnak you 
..oh and i jsut had a bad day...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)




----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

jesus dude, you sure it was just a bad day? hehe >


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> ...i said very specifically before..i want to know if the 89 model yr CA18de(non turbo) U.S. spec varient,found in the pulsar, can be retro fitted with the pistons from the 88 model year(agian NON TURBO US SPEC) of the same motor. and if this (being the compression ratio) is the sole reason why the 89 model makes less power than the 88 model yr...(125 hp to the crank vs 96hp to the crank respectively)


 You can do it, but as to what lowers the compression is the fact that they have different pistons. This was an attempt to control emissions, but it degraded the motor as well. In retrospect to what was aimed at Myetball, he makes sense in the fact that spewing this information over and over again is senseless especially if you have no intentions to do such an exchange. I've been researching these motors for over a decade and his post seems pretty valid to me. I would like to say that I'm the resident CA specialist and I can definitely determine if someone is just riding the wagon, Myetball is competent and I respect his posts. If people want info on certain engines, go buy a chilton manual for it answers all your questions about whatever engine you're interested in. As far as swaps and pollution control devices, it would be wise for you to purchase an engine that from a california emissions prepped vehicle. Engines coming from Japan may not be equipped to C.A.R.B. The cars on this end are emissions controlled, but not strict enough to meet california standards. I say get a standard CA18DE and taint the fuel before emissions testing.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

WM, don't get too wrapped up about my venting. You were not the intended recipient of that outburst. If you were, I would have posted on the thread you started. I think we have pretty much answered your questions but to reiterate: 

1. Smog - May be a problem....put 2 cats on it...and jury rig an air pump.....hehehe
2. Ease of installation - Should be a bolt in operation
3. Cost/Power ratio - Can't be beat
4. Auto to Manual - Will need to install hydraulic clutch unless you put a tranny from a CA16DE (cable/lower gears)
5. Reliability - Very reliable

As far as smog goes, boost is right...you really need to get a car equipped with CA emission. Otherwise, you would have to find all the CA smog equipment to install on a JDM/49 states engine. I would have no idea if your current emissions would work the the CA...I really doubt it though.

Points 2-5 are not in dispute. So basically you need to boost the compression ratio and maintain '89 CA emissions standards. Solution: get a CA emissions '89 Pulsar NX/SE and redo the engine with the 10:1 pistons.

From your thread it sounds like you are in favor of the KA24DE swap. Well, it would be one helluva car but you would be opening a can of worms and writing the book as you go. No matter how you decide to go, it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> From your thread it sounds like you are in favor of the KA24DE swap. Well, it would be one helluva car but you would be opening a can of worms and writing the book as you go. No matter how you decide to go, it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


 I agree! With the KA, you will be on your own! I don't think the B12s suspension is up for that bulky engine. And besides, the CA18DE is easier to install than a GA16DE, SR20DE and most definitely a KA24DE or E.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

ok guys great thanks,...i just needed some straight answers..and that was precisly my question...if the 88 pistons will fit the 89 engine?..so you guys answered me, and now i know thats all i got to do... 

yea i looked at the dimensions for the ka24..if i was to do that itd take at lesat a ton of money to wich is not my goal(the ton of money will go into keeping my FD3s on the road and not blown up)..so now all i got to do is find a 89 nx pulsar...thank you EVERYONE, and yea sorry i just have been doing the "post" thing for a long time and theres so much watered down mess...anyways thanks myetball and boost..ill keep you guys posted...later, MIKE


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey boost, can you still get a CA18DE???


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I can, but there are non available right now! If you want one and I mean really, really want one, send me a private email.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

-WMengineering- Check you email man. I sent you something that might help.
As for keeping you beloved 13B-REW from blowing up, check out srx7motorsports. The guy has been building and racing the Mazda rotary's for quite some time. Heres some help I can give you though
>Boost Controller and AFC
>New apex seals and coolant jacket
>Get a porting job
>Single turbo conversion


----------

